# Maskless Uber Passengers Assault, Cough On, Pepper Spray Driver After He Refuses Them



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghetto 
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...r-spray-driver/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I had an incident like this three months ago here in the Bay Area. I gave a ride to a middle age guy and his teenage daughter heading to the airport. The guy got in the car with a mask on and then took it off as soon we drove off. When I told him to putt the mask on he refused and gave me excuses. Then when I warned him I was going to end the ride he started insulting me and making threats. So I promptly ended the ride and kicked him out of my car and reported it to Uber. This guy shouldn't have taken any shit from these woman and kicked them out as soon as they became aggressive. Drivers need to be ready to defend themselves from rude and dangerous passengers.At least he had a dash cam so they can't lie and dispute what really happened.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> I had an incident like this three months ago here in the Bay Area. I gave a ride to a middle age guy and his teenage daughter heading to the airport. The guy got in the car with a mask on and then took it off as soon we drove off. When I told him to putt the mask on he refused and gave me excuses. Then when I warned him I was going to end the ride he started insulting me and making threats. So I promptly ended the ride and kicked him out of my car and reported it to Uber. This guy shouldn't have taken any shit from these woman and kicked them out as soon as they became aggressive. Drivers need to be ready to defend themselves from rude and dangerous passengers.At least he had a dash cam so they can't lie and dispute what really happened.


Well...
Maybe he didn't want to end up in to the basket of what we like to call the deplorable's

&#128514;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If someone inside your vehicle has covid, no fake-ass cotton-poly mask in gonna protect you within that close of a proximity. More dangerous for this driver was his willingness to allow ghetto pax to enter his vehicle.
Live & Learn.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Doesn't sound like the sf police have any interest but criminal charges should be filed.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> If someone inside your vehicle has covid, no fake-ass cotton-poly mask in gonna protect you within that close of a proximity. More dangerous for this driver was his willingness to allow ghetto pax to enter his vehicle.
> Live & Learn.


https://www.amazon.com/Griffith-Barney-Bandana-Fashion-Accessory/dp/B07NQW4G6H


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Doesn't sound like the sf police have any interest but criminal charges should be filed.


Well the bold move here will be by Uber being not afraid to unmatch him with those customers



Uber's Guber said:


> If someone inside your vehicle has covid, no fake-ass cotton-poly mask in gonna protect you within that close of a proximity. More dangerous for this driver was his willingness to allow ghetto pax to enter his vehicle.
> Live & Learn.


It might help.
Might not.
But I don't think anyone here its worth listening to on that subject.

I do know that I've been driving for months wearing a mask and I have not got it.
Lots of college kids


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Doesn't sound like the sf police have any interest but criminal charges should be filed.


Actually, The San Francisco police _are_ investigating this incident according to this news link and Uber applied $120 cleaning fee, and banned the rider.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> Ghetto
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...r-spray-driver/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


File Charges.
Prosecute !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks for the posting. The news anchor referred to hearing of these incidences more and more.

But, does anyone really think the incidence was racially motivated?

I have had my mask events, and slowly came around to a zero-tolerance policy. You get one-starred if the ride has already commenced, but so what?

I had three women from hell one time as well. These were young, good looking, professional women. I picked them up from one of the top restaurants in town. One girl dropped her mask while the ride was underway, and in attempt to get her to don it again the situation quickly escalated. All three women got hysterical and were verbally assaulting me at the same time and would not let me speak. I terminated the ride outside of town. There was none of the physical stuff that the poor guy had to endure. I always look back at that incident thankful that they didn't get physical.

Hindsight is 20-20. When I first pulled up one of the girls came up to the car. I called out, "Brenda?". In a needlessly hostile voice the girl snapped back "Brenda who?". What does that tell you folks?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Thanks for the posting. The news anchor referred to hearing of these incidences more and more.
> 
> But, does anyone really think the incidence was racially motivated?
> 
> ...


No, I don't think it was racially motivated. In this case, you can take the girl out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the girl.

Regarding "Brenda", _any_ hint of BS from the pax during their curbside inspection means that they don't get in the car. If something feels wrong, then it is wrong.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> But, does anyone really think the incidence was racially motivated?


They're hood rats. It's always about race. 
_"You getz no tip and 1 star, 'cause you is white!"_


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

This is kind of funny though: PAX was on an UBER ride, but LYFT decided to get out ahead of this garbage-human behaviour from a passenger, and ban her too.
_"However, in a statement sent to KPIX 5 Lyft said, "Although this incident did not involve the Lyft platform, the unacceptable treatment of the driver in this video compelled us to permanently remove the rider from the Lyft community. Driving in a pandemic is not easy. Please wear a mask, respect one another, and be a good person."_

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...ulted-driver-posts-other-videos-of-encounter/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is kind of funny though: PAX was on an UBER ride, but LYFT decided to get out ahead of this garbage-human behaviour from a passenger, and ban her too.
> _"However, in a statement sent to KPIX 5 Lyft said, "Although this incident did not involve the Lyft platform, the unacceptable treatment of the driver in this video compelled us to permanently remove the rider from the Lyft community. Driving in a pandemic is not easy. Please wear a mask, respect one another, and be a good person."_
> 
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...ulted-driver-posts-other-videos-of-encounter/


Lol, what a bunch of Buttinskis.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is kind of funny though: PAX was on an UBER ride, but LYFT decided to get out ahead of this garbage-human behaviour from a passenger, and ban her too.
> _"However, in a statement sent to KPIX 5 Lyft said, "Although this incident did not involve the Lyft platform, the unacceptable treatment of the driver in this video compelled us to permanently remove the rider from the Lyft community. Driving in a pandemic is not easy. Please wear a mask, respect one another, and be a good person."_
> 
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...ulted-driver-posts-other-videos-of-encounter/


Was her name released to the media? If not, how did Gryft know who it was?



Kurt Halfyard said:


> respect one another, and be a good person."


This coming from Gryft, the company that disrespects their drivers 24/7

Talk about hypocrisy on steroids.

Green and Zimmer can **** themselves.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Explanation


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Well. It's been a year now that I banned all passengers. Lol


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is kind of funny though: PAX was on an UBER ride, but LYFT decided to get out ahead of this garbage-human behaviour from a passenger, and ban her too.
> _"However, in a statement sent to KPIX 5 Lyft said, "Although this incident did not involve the Lyft platform, the unacceptable treatment of the driver in this video compelled us to permanently remove the rider from the Lyft community. Driving in a pandemic is not easy. Please wear a mask, respect one another, and be a good person."_
> 
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...ulted-driver-posts-other-videos-of-encounter/


I hope folks clicked that link and watched the video of this woman at home going off about the situation. You don't find that kind of comedy on every street corner. I realized in watching that video that this person must be intoxicated. In both situations.

By the way, have y'all noticed the the CDC is now telling people its ok not to wear a mask if you are vaccinated? Think about the ramifications of that policy on drivers.

I am thinking that the CDC has somehow surpassed all previous incidences of incompetence/corruption. Haven't we been told that a vaccinated person can still contract, and spread, the virus? Don't forget that it was the CDC at the beginning of this drama who told us masks didn't help, and more recently told us to wear *two *masks.

Counting down for the next dashcam video of a pax claiming with no proof that they have been vaccinated.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is kind of funny though: PAX was on an UBER ride, but LYFT decided to get out ahead of this garbage-human behaviour from a passenger, and ban her too.
> _"However, in a statement sent to KPIX 5 Lyft said, "Although this incident did not involve the Lyft platform, the unacceptable treatment of the driver in this video compelled us to permanently remove the rider from the Lyft community. Driving in a pandemic is not easy. Please wear a mask, respect one another, and be a good person."_
> 
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...ulted-driver-posts-other-videos-of-encounter/


I doubt that Lyft is doing that to be magnanimous. They've been having to absorb Uber's deactivated flotsam for years now. And those toxic customers have a corrosive effect on driver morale. Better to just cut them loose preemptively. But hey, I guess whatever the motive, it's a smart move.

One of the most valuable things Lyft could get it's hands on would be Uber's deactivation list and ban everyone on it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Several suspect things with this video.....first it only shows the drivers snippet he chose to release, second he's dumping them literally on the side of the freeway????? no wonder they are so mad, he should at least go to a residential area......and why did he even start the ride if she had no mask????.....sounds like we are judging just because many have bias towards people from the inner city......


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> Several suspect things with this video.....first it only shows the drivers snippet he chose to release, second he's dumping them literally on the side of the freeway????? no wonder they are so mad, he should at least go to a residential area......and why did he even start the ride if she had no mask????.....sounds like we are judging just because many have bias towards people from the inner city......


He tried booting them out at a in-city gas station first. the he unwisely took them in the freeway. I would have called 911 in the gas station parking lot and had police eject these three idiots from the car and waited outside the vehicle with the dash-cam running.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

The importance of having video evidence by dual dash cam.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Even if it's not racially motivated, it's better the cops think it's racially motivated. In many jurisdictions any crime that is racially motivated gets an extra penalty, or automatically max penalty.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Does anyone know if these are Proud Boys?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> Several suspect things with this video.....first it only shows the drivers snippet he chose to release, second he's dumping them literally on the side of the freeway????? no wonder they are so mad, he should at least go to a residential area......and why did he even start the ride if she had no mask????.....sounds like we are judging just because many have bias towards people from the inner city......


Looking at other clips it appears he tried to eject them at a gas station at first, and threatened to take them on to the freeway and dump them if they did not exit the vehicle. Clearly the driver is not A+ in this scenario, but he _was_ under pressure.

Given the behavior of those girls, your remark about a bias against inner city peeps makes about as much sense as the driver claiming he was judged because of his race.

This was not about race or bias.... it was about BAD BEHAVIOR.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

YET
I


mbd said:


> Explanation


CANT HAVE AUNT JEMIMA PANCAKES !


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> YET
> I
> CANT HAVE AUNT JEMIMA PANCAKES !


Boo ****ing hooo...


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

What a nightmare.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Looking at other clips it appears he tried to eject them at a gas station at first, and threatened to take them on to the freeway and dump them if they did not exit the vehicle. Clearly the driver is not A+ in this scenario, but he _was_ under pressure.
> 
> Given the behavior of those girls, your remark about a bias against inner city peeps makes about as much sense as the driver claiming he was judged because of his race.
> 
> This was not about race or bias.... it was about BAD BEHAVIOR.


Communication problem ...a true Gurkha would have shown some Kung Fu moves.



tohunt4me said:


> YET
> I
> CANT HAVE AUNT JEMIMA PANCAKES !


Pearl Milling Company &#128513;


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Was her name released to the media? If not, how did Gryft know who it was?


I think when the gig companies banded together this past year, they finally realized they need to share information. In this case, Lyft likely made a call to Uber to identify the passenger.

However, the dumbest part of all of this is that we all know how easy it is to create a new account.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> When I first pulled up one of the girls came up to the car. I called out, "Brenda?". In a needlessly hostile voice the girl snapped back "Brenda who?"


"Brenda who needs to call another Uber..."


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

The framing of these situations by bleeding hearts like Halfyard and others is funny. When a trio of minorities act up, it's "aw shucks, those disrespectful pax, at it again. shaking my head". 

Replace those girls with three whites and its "FOLLOWING THEIR NAZI LEADER DRUMPF I SEE, NOT WEARING A MASK. COVID DENIERS! SYSTEMIC RACISM ON FULL DISPLAY, SHOWING THEIR PRIVILEGE. BURN THE WITCHES!"

The driver would be on Good Morning America by the following Tuesday, weeping about how the system keeps him down and he can't catch a break in a white man's world.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Mota-Driven said:


> Actually, The San Francisco police _are_ investigating this incident according to this news link and Uber applied $120 cleaning fee, and banned the rider.


The pax will be back on Uber and Lyft with a different number by the end of the day.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The pax will be back on Uber and Lyft with a different number by the end of the day.


Yes. This is the real Uber/Lyft policy:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Yes. This is the real Uber/Lyft policy:


In addittion to . . .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This just in.... Lyft also blocked her account after she did a Tik Tok announcement saying how she was just going to go to Lyft now that Uber has blocked her.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> This just in.... Lyft also blocked her account after she did a Tik Tok announcement saying how she was just going to go to Lyft now that Uber has blocked her.


**** her.

Have fun on the bus. &#129335;‍♂&#128514;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Well this pos isn't hard to find.
Put the cuffs on her ass!

https://hashtaghyena.com/instagram/instagram-keepinupwforeign-mask-controversy-explained/


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

wallae said:


> Ghetto
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...r-spray-driver/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


Usually these type of customers can be avoided. I found these type of customer were common on Uber Pool before it was delisted. If you are in California, just increase your surge multiplier 3 - 4 x and you'll be much less likely to get these kind of customers.

If I was in driving in Cali now, the minimum I would set the surge multiplier is 2.0X (Market rate or Taxi rate). No point in running a business if there is no money to be made.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Update on this, this guy did ok financially from his misfortune. Hopefully, he doesn't come down with Covid 19. This GoFundMe is definitely better than the measly $120 Cleaning fee he got:










See, good things can arise from misfortune sometimes.

What kind of shipping container can I buy for 60K to live in the SF Bay Area? LMAO


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Update on this, this guy did ok financially from his misfortune. Hopefully, he doesn't come down with Covid 19. This GoFundMe is definitely better than the measly $120 Cleaning fee he got:
> 
> View attachment 574281
> 
> ...


If UBER PR had half a brain, they would have matched the GOfundME Dollar For Dollar.
But I'm sure they are cowardly enough to believe that if they paid this guy for the pain and suffering in this incident, people would be manufacturing them.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

wallae said:


> Ghetto
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...r-spray-driver/amp/?__twitter_impression=true





tohunt4me said:


> File Charges.
> Prosecute !





Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is kind of funny though: PAX was on an UBER ride, but LYFT decided to get out ahead of this garbage-human behaviour from a passenger, and ban her too.
> _"However, in a statement sent to KPIX 5 Lyft said, "Although this incident did not involve the Lyft platform, the unacceptable treatment of the driver in this video compelled us to permanently remove the rider from the Lyft community. Driving in a pandemic is not easy. Please wear a mask, respect one another, and be a good person."_
> 
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...ulted-driver-posts-other-videos-of-encounter/


Apparently this is how they roll


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/iamatotalpieceofshit/comments/m2od12


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> I think when the gig companies banded together this past year, they finally realized they need to share information. In this case, Lyft likely made a call to Uber to identify the passenger.
> 
> However, the dumbest part of all of this is that we all know how easy it is to create a new account.


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-lyft-swap-data-banned-204410815.html


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

CBS just posted on Twitter 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370121088601051139


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

[HEADING=2]Two Women Seen Attacking Uber Driver in Viral Video Wanted For Assault, Robbery[/HEADING]


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Apparently this is how they roll
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/iamatotalpieceofshit/comments/m2od12


She's going to get in the wrong car with the wrong driver, and . . . !



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> [HEADING=2]Two Women Seen Attacking Uber Driver in Viral Video Wanted For Assault, Robbery[/HEADING]
> 
> View attachment 574369


Good!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Update on this, this guy did ok financially from his misfortune. Hopefully, he doesn't come down with Covid 19. This GoFundMe is definitely better than the measly $120 Cleaning fee he got:
> 
> View attachment 574281
> 
> ...


That would be a 2 Story 2 bedroom 1 1/2 bath. Unfortunately you'll have to weld them together yourself


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

wallae said:


> Ghetto
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...r-spray-driver/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


They look and sound like Insta-hoes. Most poor and/or ghetto people behave better than that. But I've seen these over-entitled Insta-brats, who think that they are the 'it just because of the number of followers they have, behaving badly. They actually think they are celebrities! The tip-off is that they run in packs and look nothing like their Insta photos in real life. I had a ton around New Years Day.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

UBER ABUSER I'M A DANGER BEHIND THE WHEEL, TOO!!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> UBER ABUSER I'M A DANGER BEHIND THE WHEEL, TOO!!!


"According to cops, Kimai and her lawyer are making plans to turn herself in soon. Hopefully, she'll walk to the police station." - *SlowClap* for TMZ


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

And.....arrested. Ultimately, she's probably facing some slight jail time for D.C/Batt., other monetary fines/forfeitures and community service should be a minimum. But still, she's exposed and will have a criminal record.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> And.....arrested. Ultimately, she's probably facing some slight jail time for D.C/Batt., other monetary fines/forfeitures and community service should be a minimum. But still, she's exposed and will have a criminal record.


Ha
Here it's three violent crimes before you do any jail time
First probation
Second offense suspended sentence
Third offense intensive suspended sentence
Dam...
Hi gang member here struck someone in both legs a robbery and only served 11 months

I don't think a lot of people really understand how lenient are a criminal justice system is


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> Several suspect things with this video.....first it only shows the drivers snippet he chose to release, second he's dumping them literally on the side of the freeway????? no wonder they are so mad, he should at least go to a residential area......and why did he even start the ride if she had no mask????.....sounds like we are judging just because many have bias towards people from the inner city......


Bro Im an OP here in PHX's West side. There are plenty of ghetto pax running around here. This guy needs to up his game. If you don't know how to handle belligerence after 6k rides you need too hang it up. As far as masks go, I don't give 2 s**** if you wear one or not. I've yet too catch the chin virus and I've been doing 120 rides every SINGLE week since this plandemic started. That video is political snowflake propaganda.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> The framing of these situations by bleeding hearts like Halfyard and others is funny. When a trio of minorities act up, it's "aw shucks, those disrespectful pax, at it again. shaking my head".
> 
> Replace those girls with three whites and its "FOLLOWING THEIR NAZI LEADER DRUMPF I SEE, NOT WEARING A MASK. COVID DENIERS! SYSTEMIC RACISM ON FULL DISPLAY, SHOWING THEIR PRIVILEGE. BURN THE WITCHES!"
> 
> The driver would be on Good Morning America by the following Tuesday, weeping about how the system keeps him down and he can't catch a break in a white man's world.


Nice take bro. Ops like that make us real drivers look bad.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Update on this, this guy did ok financially from his misfortune. Hopefully, he doesn't come down with Covid 19. This GoFundMe is definitely better than the measly $120 Cleaning fee he got:
> 
> View attachment 574281
> 
> ...


What a loser


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> Bro Im an OP here in PHX's West side. There are plenty of ghetto pax running around here. This guy needs to up his game. If you don't know how to handle belligerence after 6k rides you need too hang it up. As far as masks go, I don't give 2 s**** if you wear one or not. I've yet too catch the chin virus and I've been doing 120 rides every SINGLE week since this plandemic started. That video is political snowflake propaganda.
> 
> 
> Nice take bro. Ops like that make us real drivers look bad.
> ...


True I mean he had a mask, they didn't have any symptoms I don't think asymptomatic transmission is a thing......for a 5 minute ride most drivers would just drive them.....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> I don't think asymptomatic transmission is a thing.....


Where you you guys come from? I mean what planet?
The whole reason for masks is the ASYMPTOMATIC TRANSMISSION!!!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Where you you guys come from? I mean what planet?
> The whole reason for masks is the ASYMPTOMATIC TRANSMISSION!!!


And, don't forget, the new concern is the mutation in the Covid 19 variants that the vaccine may not be effective against. There are people that were infected by the original strain and then become infected again by the variant (no immunity). This is very disconcerting. :errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat:


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

That's disgusting behavior over a damn mask. Like really? If this sets these hefas off then I can only imagine what other small things set them off. They remind me of those kind of people that look for fights and arguments even when things are peaceful.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Father Fauci suggests we should be wearing masks until at least 2045 and we may be able to gather in groups of 4-6 people by 2040. 

Power corrupts.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Father Fauci suggests we should be wearing masks until at least 2045 and we may be able to gather in groups of 4-6 people by 2040.
> 
> Power corrupts.


Source?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Source?


Thought you had me on ignore.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Thought you had me on ignore.


Apparently not. I didn't change anything on my end.


----------

